# got a jc penny tractor here



## dreammaker (Apr 16, 2011)

Im tryin to find out just what I got here and how old it is. It is a jc penny 16hp yard tractor model on the tractor is 1857 a189d and the motor info is model 401707 type 013401 code 78111312. any help is good help


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Can you post some pics of it? If its a briggs motor - the engine code says its a '78 .


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Welcome to the Forum!.. Best i could research from the jcpenny 1978 says Murray.. As dangeroustoys56 said can you get some pics?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum. Looks like you figured it out!


----------

